# Avira Antivir kann kein Update durchführen



## UT-freak (12. August 2009)

*Avira Antivir kann kein Update durchführen*

Hallo Community,

Ich wolte eben sehen warum mein PC mich warnt das der Virenscanner nicht mehr aktuel ist was mich doch sehr erstaunt denn normal macht er alles automatisch. 
Dann wolte ich das Update manuel starten aber nichts nur endlos die meldung "Suche nach Aktuelisirungen...", es kommt mir so vor als blockt irgendein Virus alle möglichen sicherheitsfunktionen is da etwas im umlauf ? Auch nach einer neuinstalation des programms war kein upda möglich. Was mir auch komisch vorkam ich hab dann gestern mal im zuge desen nen scann gemacht mit der "alten" version dann pipsts also hal der virenfundsound dann sehe ich die meldung 1 secunde und dann war sie aufeinmal weg muss nix heißen aber komt mir komish vor hat da einer ne ahung ? 

Schonmal Ty


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2009)

*AW: Avira Antivir kann kein Update durchführen*

Also wenn der Virenscanner nicht Updaten kann dann klingts nach Conficker . Das kleine Schweinchen hat mir mal drei Server lahmgelegt .


----------



## Icke&Er (12. August 2009)

*AW: Avira Antivir kann kein Update durchführen*

Hatte das Problem auch letztens!
Hab die Updates einfach mal 30 min laufen lassen und dann gings!

MFG


----------



## Stranger (13. August 2009)

*AW: Avira Antivir kann kein Update durchführen*



UT-freak schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Ich wolte eben sehen warum mein PC mich warnt das der Virenscanner nicht mehr aktuel ist was mich doch sehr erstaunt denn normal macht er alles automatisch.
> Dann wolte ich das Update manuel starten aber nichts nur endlos die meldung "Suche nach Aktuelisirungen...", es kommt mir so vor als blockt irgendein Virus alle möglichen sicherheitsfunktionen is da etwas im umlauf ? Auch nach einer neuinstalation des programms war kein upda möglich. Was mir auch komisch vorkam ich hab dann gestern mal im zuge desen nen scann gemacht mit der "alten" version dann pipsts also hal der virenfundsound dann sehe ich die meldung 1 secunde und dann war sie aufeinmal weg muss nix heißen aber komt mir komish vor hat da einer ne ahung ?
> ...



Hi, schau mal hier ob du es mit den Hilfen in den Griff bekommst :
(wobei es nicht unbedingt Conficker sein muss)

heise Security - 03.04.09 - Die Infoseite zu Conficker

Danach weg mit Antivir und eine richtige Suite ZB. Kaspersky,GDATA,oder Norton installieren... 

Gruß Stranger


----------



## razerman666 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Avira Antivir kann kein Update durchführen*

Man kann vor Antivir warnen ob´s je einer lernt ist fraglich. Ich habe schon mehrmals auf das Programm aufmerksam gemacht, das es nicht´s taugt aber wer nicht höre will muss eben fühlen. Nehm mal AVG Free, habs bei meinen Kleinen drauf und seitdem keine Viren.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. August 2009)

*AW: Avira Antivir kann kein Update durchführen*

Also was ihr immer für Probleme mit AntiVir habt.... 
Setze ich schon seit Jahren ein und hatte nie Probleme mit Viren, Brain 2.0 hilft da halt auch... 
Zur Zeit hab ich zwar AVG drauf, aber auch nur um es mal anzuschauen, mehr nicht.


----------



## derLordselbst (23. August 2009)

*AW: Avira Antivir kann kein Update durchführen*

@razerman666: Laut c't taugt Antivir doch was. 100% Prozent Erkennung der Wildlist und zumindest in der kostenpflichtigen Version eien brauchbare Rootkit-Erkennung, allerdings eine mäßige Heuristik. Sehr kurze Reaktionszeit bei Signatur-Updates, allerdings langsame Server für die kostenlose Version.

Einen wirksamen Schutz von einem Virenscanner allein gibt es natürlich nicht, wenn man die Trojaner einlädt auf den eigenen Rechner, hilft kein Scanner.


Da ich Antivir gerne auf Rechnern von Usern einsetze, die  nur entspannt surfen und keinen Müll runterladen und damit noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, würde mich da ein konkretes, nachvollziehbares Beispiel oder ein seriöser Test interessieren, den ich nachlesen kann.



> Man kann vor Antivir warnen ob´s je einer lernt ist fraglich. Ich habe schon mehrmals auf das Programm aufmerksam gemacht, das es nicht´s taugt aber wer nicht höre will muss eben fühlen.



Wenn ich deine Stellungnahme lese, bringt mir das überhaupt keine Info's und wirkt auf mich wie dumpfes, faktenfreies Rumgelaber. Daher gib mal Gummi: Was hast Du für Quellen? 

Ach ja, bei einem Freund von mir gibt es doch bei Antivir ständig Ärger mit Schädlingen. Das letzte Mal, weil er sich eine infizierte, gecrackte Norton-Suite runtergeladen hat, um infizierte Key-Generatoren zu bekämpfen. Trotzdem lässt mich das irgendwie nicht an Antivir zweifeln....


----------

